# No Guide Data



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

So woke up this morning to my roamio indicating it had exhausted its guide data. Last night it went a full 12 days. I just forced a network connection. It downloaded and loaded (long time). But still the same thing. The channel lineup is correct. It even told me about a channel change this morning. 

Anybody else facing this issue this morning?


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542760&highlight=


----------



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks. My wife just informed me of the message on the box from yesterday.


----------



## bigtang1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I love this product - I have been a subscriber for 16 years (remember that Sony unit that came out in 99/00? That was my first Tivo)

This latest upgrade is terrible - I have been without Tivo since Tuesday - all guide data missing - Support tells me to reboot and wait a couple of days - Seriously? The service is down as far as I'm concerned - missing shows on a daily basis as nothing can be scheduled. They tell me things are OK since I can still watch TV and view other recorded shows - ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

I can't believe they have destroyed my guide data before the update was performed and I get to wait for the update to happen before my box works again - oh yeah I get to pay for this lack of service as well.

I had to post something - someone needs to visit the tech dept and tell them this approach is totally unacceptable. I hope I get my Tivo back soon.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bigtang1 said:


> I love this product - I have been a subscriber for 16 years (remember that Sony unit that came out in 99/00? That was my first Tivo)
> 
> This latest upgrade is terrible - I have been without Tivo since Tuesday - all guide data missing - Support tells me to reboot and wait a couple of days - Seriously? The service is down as far as I'm concerned - missing shows on a daily basis as nothing can be scheduled. They tell me things are OK since I can still watch TV and view other recorded shows - ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
> 
> ...


Oh you hero! It's not like there are lots of threads currently running on the Rovi switchover problems. I'm sure when you "visit the tech dept" you will be the first to alert them!


----------



## bigtang1 (Feb 12, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Oh you hero! It's not like there are lots of threads currently running on the Rovi switchover problems. I'm sure when you "visit the tech dept" you will be the first to alert them!


Thanks buddy - super helpful.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bigtang1 said:


> Thanks buddy - super helpful.


Hey, I did my best for you. Your post was nothing but a rant. Can't think of any way to help you other than counseling, although I did suggest you look at the several other active threads on the Rovi issues.


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not only things not working. I swear I wasted almost an entire day, and my husband some of it too, trying to figure out what was wrong. It didn't take TOO long to find out it was Tivo's problem. We're retired, so we have time for this kind of nonsense... haha... We never saw the notice so we were clueless for a while until I started an internet search.

Fortunately there is "nothing" on TV now so we're missing nothing. One of the channels we are receiving shows old old programs. I think it's more Perry Mason tonight! Yes, of course Netflix still works...

If you don't get your channels after you get guide, you have to report it.

We are over the air and lost the network channels. The new guide has decided we should watch the network channels from one town but they come in much better from another.

Not only can you not program, we can't even watch those channels. They were there without guide for about a day, but then without a rescan or anything the channels disappeared! Yes, we can disconnect the TIvo and connect the TV and watch them... But we never watch live. I'm "allergic" to commercials...

We have two houses and I see from looking at tivo online that our house in Wimberley, TX, now has a guide that will list over a hundred channels. So we have a cleanup job to do. That house is also in the country and we get nowhere near 133 channels. BUT that's better than missing channels! In that case they gave us what are apparently all channels from Austin and all channels from San Antonio in our guide. One TIvo there is missing, but I'm presuming it is OK... just not calling home...

This is where you report things that are wrong:

https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

They do monitor it because I already got an answer asking for more information. Information it was not easy for some people to get. The instructions say to look at something about the channels on the TIvo itself -- well, they disappeared from the Tivo. But I hope I found what they wanted with an internet search. Surely they have better resources than I do to get the RF channel number...

Here's what they want. If I had the channels why would I be asking for them... Never mind... Oh, I could have them but no guide. No, they disappared. A scan does NOT bring them back. Once the guide is there, apparently a scan will not find a channel that's not in the guide?

Please provide one to three examples of your channel lineup discrepancy in the following format:

- The channel number and call letters as displayed on the TiVo Banner
- The correct name for the station
- We specifically need the frequency index numbers [AKA: Real channel number/ RF channel number] for all channels involved. This info can be found in the antenna signal strength meter screen. Thank you.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

So what's the summary - need to update, then clean up channel list if you filter out some channels for your guide but shows should continue to record. Or do we have to do more than that?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Things went a bit better than expected for me (Los Angeles TW).

Two connects got me more or less current. Aside from adding (literally) about 200 channels in which I have no interest, and renaming a few which, as a result, have no guide data and whose one passes failed, things appear vaguely normal. 

That this was really badly ham fistedly handled by TiVo is an understatement.

And the new guide's data is so...chatty.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I just went through the same thing on channels (Comcast Houston). Taking out the SD crap alone was a PITA. I did take a backup of my OnePasses with kmttg a few days ago, but I haven't downloaded the "w" version yet to run a check for anything wonky.

I wish I had been smart enough to use kmttg to back up my channel list as well. In the old S1 / early S2 days when the lineup changed it didn't automatically add the new channels. Wish that was still the case.

A lot of crap that I recorded, watched & deleted a few days ago wants to record again. Hopefully that settles out after the 28-day rule kicks in.

Overall, it could have been worse. About what I expected...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dlfl said:


> Can't think of any way to help you other than counseling...


There is *this thread*, to which they could submit their specific issue(s)...


TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVo is upgrading the guide data associated with all the shows and movies on our DVRs so that we can provide more accurate program information to our subscribers. This upgrade should take only a few hours, and will mostly happen during the late night or early morning to minimize the impact to our customers. TiVo does not expect many users to have any issues but it is possible that you may not have full functionality during this time. You will be able to play recordings, watch live TV, and use streaming applications (e.g., Netflix, Hulu). When the changes are complete, you will get back the full TiVo experience you've come to expect!
> 
> If you have any feedback or need any assistance please reply to this thread and we will respond as quickly as possible. We also recommend visiting our support article that may answer your questions by clicking here https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates.


----------



## sjmagy (Aug 28, 2016)

Comcast San Francisco, guide data is more or less ok but OnePasses are all dead and most Wishlists state, "There are no shows matching this WisList in the next two weeks." I knew something was messed up, but thought it was Comcast (since it's usually them)... lo and behold it's TiVo doing it. Not happy.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

My problem is a little different, as I did have to connect to the network manually as it said I did not have any guide data, when I did connect to the network, all my guide data was back on. My issue is, my guide is showing all fine, when I record something, the issue is the recorded show is showing no Title, rather then the channel ID. Even though the guide has the proper title. It seems to be doing this on all of my Tivo's. Is this also a similar issue with the recent update, what do you suggest I do call Tivo support ??


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> There is *this thread*, to which they could submit their specific issue(s)...


And for those too lazy to look around or search:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542752

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539365

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542872

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542730

But hey, what fun to add another thread to confuse those researching this topic (like this one).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

First you say...


dougdingle said:


> Things went a bit better than expected for me (Los Angeles TW).
> <snip> things appear vaguely normal.


Then you say...


dougdingle said:


> That this was really badly ham fistedly handled by TiVo is an understatement.


So, was it better than expected, or badly ham-fisted?

Seriously people, this was the biggest change TiVo has ever made to the underlying guide data. And according to most posts on this forum, it went fairly smoothly. Not without hiccups, but OTOH, for MOST people, all recordings kept being recorded. And that's its job.

Give them credit for a job mostly well done.



dougdingle said:


> And the new guide's data is so...chatty.


That's a great way to put it. The old terse, succinct descriptions now often start with "A delightful movie..." or "A highly entertaining story of..."


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

astrohip said:


> So, was it better than expected, or badly ham-fisted?


It was better than expected *for me*.

Messages here indicate it was ham-fisted for many. Not being able to record anything for days because the old guide was wiped and the new one was not forthcoming is not good.

And let's keep in mind that the people who are part of this board are TiVo enthusiasts who love the box, are kinda forgiving, and know how to come here for support or workarounds.

I'm guessing plenty of users turned on their TVs and said "*WHAT IN HELL IS HAPPENING HERE???? The TIVO has gone crazy!*"


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Yesterday I looked at the TiVo section of TWC.com's message board and there is No mention of the TiVo guide transition problems. In fact I didn't see any very recent messages. Anyone see it mentioned elsewhere ?


----------



## scott2020 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm glad I found these threads. I had no idea what was going on other than that after a thunderstorm and a tropo-like event, a ton of channels showed up. I unchecked the ones I don't normally get, but I'm now missing 4 channels of guide data.

I called support and they walked me through a million resets, re-connects, power cycles, etc. No mention of a change in guide services or known issues.

I have a situation where guide data for a translator of an OTA station is correct (RF 31) but the main station (RF 49) has no guide data for 49-1, but 49-2 and 49-3 are fine. I can't get 49-1 on RF 31 because it's too far away. I am hoping this is related to this Rovi situation, but if I'm missing something I sure would appreciate any insight. I already did the normal stuff including resetting guide and to-do, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jth tv said:


> Yesterday I looked at the TiVo section of TWC.com's message board and there is No mention of the TiVo guide transition problems. In fact I didn't see any very recent messages. Anyone see it mentioned elsewhere ?


Has anyone on TWC gotten the Rovi guide data yet? I'm on TWC and still have the Gracenote data.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Has anyone on TWC gotten the Rovi guide data yet? I'm on TWC and still have the Gracenote data.


TWC in 90068. Have had the Rovi guide for 2 or 3 days now.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well TiVo should have been working on this guide stuff in June not end of August to September with new shows starting and college nfl football starting get this stuff working TiVo


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

This sucks I lost 90 % of my guide data. I live in Port Charlotte Fla but get over the air from Tampa. The only guide data is Ft Myers.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

So repeat guided setup and use a Tampa zip?


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

Then I lose my Ft Myers guide . I called on phone and no help


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm confused, if your channels are all OTA from Tampa why do you need the Ft. Myers guide?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm confused, if your channels are all OTA from Tampa why do you need the Ft. Myers guide?


I'm going to guess it's because sometimes when you're OTA, you're on the edge of two markets and a good antenna setup gets both.

I'm on the edge of the KC and Columbia MO tv markets, and OTA. I get all the major stations out of KC, and some of the Columbia stations. I used to get guide data for all the KC stations, AND the Columbia stations that I could receive. After my Roamio updated, I lost guide data and channel listings for the Columbia stations. They show up as a scanned channel, but as we all know, a scanned channel with no guide data is useless to a DVR. Crossing fingers and hoping this improves. Meanwhile, the other Tivos in the house have been blocked at the router from going out. At the least, they'll run until their guide data is exhausted. Hopefully Tivo will have it fixed by then, meanwhile my season passes dependent on those channels have been moved.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

In Phoenix, most of my regular program's one-passes stayed intact, but most of my racing one-passes got hosed. And the new ones I made don't seem to pick up new episodes when set to new only. I have to set them to new and repeats and then of course I get repeats I don't want. 


I'm hoping they will straighten out over the next couple of months.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

My OTA Roamio basic got hosed by the guide update. It kept insisting that my "video provider" had changed (error 61). Since my provider is the air that I breathe I ignored it for a few days, then ran Guided Setup as recommended.

Big mistake. Now every channel is listed twice, and nothing will fix it. If you get that error message on an antenna TiVo, ignore it.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Well, I got my love note today from TIVO. I can hardly wait to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

CrashHD said:


> I'm going to guess it's because sometimes when you're OTA, you're on the edge of two markets and a good antenna setup gets both.
> 
> I'm on the edge of the KC and Columbia MO tv markets, and OTA. I get all the major stations out of KC, and some of the Columbia stations. I used to get guide data for all the KC stations, AND the Columbia stations that I could receive. After my Roamio updated, I lost guide data and channel listings for the Columbia stations. They show up as a scanned channel, but as we all know, a scanned channel with no guide data is useless to a DVR. Crossing fingers and hoping this improves. Meanwhile, the other Tivos in the house have been blocked at the router from going out. At the least, they'll run until their guide data is exhausted. Hopefully Tivo will have it fixed by then, meanwhile my season passes dependent on those channels have been moved.


I'm in a similar boat. I live in NW Indiana, and I get the Chicago market (about every station), South Bend (most stations) and the Lafayette station (CBS).

My guide seems to be confused by my zip, and now it's also pulling all of the Indianapolis market (which I can't get at all). Moving my zip code around does help some, but I lose a bit of a market if I go farther north to get Indy off the guide.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Well. I have to write about my ROVI update. I got the message it would happen yesterday (Monday). I forced a connection in the morning and it was normal. I tried in the afternoon and would get down to "loading data". I was getting an S01 error. I tried again later and got the same message, but I saw msg that i should reboot. I did and the machine came up and said it was installing an update. After it finished I had no guide data or much of anything else. I forced another connection and it said it was loading the data, but still no guide data, I tried another forced connection, and the data loaded more. It got up tp 99% and stayed there about 20 min at least. I went to bed, woke up early this morning and all was good. In the middle of all this, I decided to transition from WIFI to Ethernet connection. The WIFI connection on the Roamio has always left a lot to be desired. It would peek at about 52% and lately as been down in the low 40's. I think the TIVO is much happier, now.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

bungi43 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I live in NW Indiana, and I get the Chicago market (about every station), South Bend (most stations) and the Lafayette station (CBS).
> 
> My guide seems to be confused by my zip, and now it's also pulling all of the Indianapolis market (which I can't get at all). Moving my zip code around does help some, but I lose a bit of a market if I go farther north to get Indy off the guide.


 I would suggest going into the channel list and deleting all the the station you don't get or don't want, and that should solve your problem.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bungi43 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I live in NW Indiana, and I get the Chicago market (about every station), South Bend (most stations) and the Lafayette station (CBS).
> 
> My guide seems to be confused by my zip, and now it's also pulling all of the Indianapolis market (which I can't get at all). Moving my zip code around does help some, but I lose a bit of a market if I go farther north to get Indy off the guide.


Do you have all the ones you DO get? If so, you are fine. Just uncheck the ones you don't get in the channel list so the tivo knows you don't get them.

Make sure you are using either My Channels or Favorites (thumbs up in the channel list) for your guide so you don't see them either. If it is set to All Channels, you will still see them but Tivo won't search them or record suggestions from them if they are unchecked in the channel list.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It looks like there is quite a bit of confusion from people in terms of getting channels they do NOT receive in their guide. This is not a problem, as you could easily remove the channels that you do not actually receive from your guide. So basically, TiVo for some reason (on OTA) will give you some channels you don't receive (that you can quickly check by tuning into them), then you go to the menus, and deselect:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ng-or-Incorrect-in-Live-Guide-Troubleshooting

Then you can also create a more "short list" of your favorite channels that you always watch:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Add-Channels-to-My-List-of-Favorites

Finally, while you are on the guide, you can select what guide displays by pressing "A" button, and as explained here:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...he-Display-Guide-Options-in-the-Program-Guide

The options are:

1 - All Channels

2 - My channels (channels that you receive, as checked on step #1 above).

3 - My Favorite Channels (those with "thumbs up" on step #2 above).

I hope this helps. I just got a Roamio OTA this weekend, and set it up in about 45 minutes. This is in addition to Bolt I have with Verizon FIOS.

My channel scan gave me a bunch of channels I don't actually receive, I just had to tune to each one I had shown on the guide, quickly write down what I don't receive, and then go to channel list and uncheck. A little tedious but necessary. One time and done!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> My channel scan gave me a bunch of channels I don't actually receive, I just had to tune to each one I had shown on the guide, quickly write down what I don't receive, and then go to channel list and uncheck. A little tedious but necessary. One time and done!


To save time, using the grid guide, you can hit guide, then select the channel and hit Left. Then hit Select. This menu lets you control the channel's properties.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> To save time, using the grid guide, you can hit guide, then select the channel and hit Left. Then hit Select. This menu lets you control the channel's properties.


Wow. Awesome tip. And I thought I had learned all the tricks.

That one is being written to deep memory


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

had a system update this afternoon at 4 PM, since them have lost all program info, just gone

can only record broadcasts day of showing...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dr_Diablo said:


> had a system update this afternoon at 4 PM, since them have lost all program info, just gone
> 
> can only record broadcasts day of showing...


I would force at least 1 if not 2 more connections and then do an additional reboot (and then allow time for indexing etc).

Scott


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

wtkflhn said:


> I would suggest going into the channel list and deleting all the the station you don't get or don't want, and that should solve your problem.


I can "uncheck" the stations so they don't show in my guide, but I can't completely delete them from the channel list. It won't let me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bungi43 said:


> I can "uncheck" the stations so they don't show in my guide, but I can't completely delete them from the channel list. It won't let me.


Uncheck removes them from Search also. But, true, there is no manual way to delete the channel from the list. Set the guide to "all" and they will appear.


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Do you have all the ones you DO get? If so, you are fine. Just uncheck the ones you don't get in the channel list so the tivo knows you don't get them.
> 
> Make sure you are using either My Channels or Favorites (thumbs up in the channel list) for your guide so you don't see them either. If it is set to All Channels, you will still see them but Tivo won't search them or record suggestions from them if they are unchecked in the channel list.


To the best of my knowledge, yes. I have 3 TV's in my media room. Antenna hooked to all of them. So I just went through my Panasonic and then flipped through the Tivo. Initially I was having an issue with 2 or 3 stations that the Tivo did not find, but also wouldn't tune too. It seems to be resolved.

I just don't want stations from Milwaukee, Louisville and Indianapolis showing up in my channel list, even if they aren't checked. Gets a bit confusing.


----------

